# Newbie with dumb questions, have



## Cdl72986 (Oct 3, 2019)

hey everyone. Totally new to smokin. I just got a 30” Masterbuilt and the girlfriend wants me to smoke some pulled pork this weekend for a get together. She kinda threw it on me at the last second but I’m going to give it a go anyways. The smoker was preseasoned today. Party is Saturday at 1430. Anyways, questions were 1) how many butts can I smoke at one time in a 30” Masterbuilt? Will doing multiple mess up the process in any way? I’m looking to cook maybe 25 or 30 lbs raw to get about 12-15lbs of cooked meat. Is that calculation correct? Anyways, just trying to figure out how to get this all done. Any input would be greatly appreciated!!!
Chris


----------



## fivetricks (Oct 3, 2019)

I responded to your other thread. One thread will get you the answers you seek :-)


----------



## kruizer (Oct 3, 2019)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## Cdl72986 (Oct 3, 2019)

Holly2015 said:


> The MES 30 is a good unit but there are some drawbacks. The digital temp gauge can be inaccurate. It may read 225 but it might actually be 170 or 245 degrees. You need to figure this out. The chip tray is total rubbish. When it does produce smoke it doesn't last long nor does it produce quality smoke.
> 
> I encourage you to get you feet wet and do some small cooks for you and the GF before diving head 1st into the deep end.
> 
> ...


Thats what I was worried about. The chip holder/pan was super small. I was trying to tell her that I won’t be able to do that many. Thanks for the input


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 3, 2019)

Cdl72986 said:


> ) how many butts can I smoke at one time in a 30” Masterbuilt? *Three 8 pounders...*Will doing multiple mess up the process in any way? *No, but there will be a long recovery after adding all that cold meat. The you can count on feeding chips every 30 minutes for 20 hours! Even 1- 8 pound Butt, will take 16 hours at 225°F, done entirely in the Smoker*. You can save about 4 hours running at the MES MAX of 275°F. Still a LOOONG Night to make your desired service time.*I’m looking to cook maybe 25 or 30 lbs raw to get about 12-15lbs of cooked meat. Is that calculation correct?* Yes. On average after Smoking and removing Fat, you will have HALF the Raw Weight in Pulled Pork.*



You can jump in the Deep End and be successful, just be prepared to go the distance. Note*...smoking start to finish gives the best flavor. But, nobody will beat you, if you smoke, 4 hours, minimum, then pan up the pork with 1-2 Cups Apple Juice, cover in foil and Braise it in the Oven at 325°F for 6-7 more hours, Until, the Internal Temp  (IT) reaches 205°F and the Bone pulls out with no resistance and a Skewers slides in the meat, all over, like your poking Room Temp Butter! Butts are forgiving and hard to mess up, IF you follow the above method for testing the pork is done...JJ


----------



## tallbm (Oct 3, 2019)

Cdl72986 said:


> hey everyone. Totally new to smokin. I just got a 30” Masterbuilt and the girlfriend wants me to smoke some pulled pork this weekend for a get together. She kinda threw it on me at the last second but I’m going to give it a go anyways. The smoker was preseasoned today. Party is Saturday at 1430. Anyways, questions were 1) how many butts can I smoke at one time in a 30” Masterbuilt? Will doing multiple mess up the process in any way? I’m looking to cook maybe 25 or 30 lbs raw to get about 12-15lbs of cooked meat. Is that calculation correct? Anyways, just trying to figure out how to get this all done. Any input would be greatly appreciated!!!
> Chris



Hi there and welcome!

Well you can get some tasty pulled pork made but it will be a heck of a challenge to get awesome smoked pulled pork given that you lack time and don't have an ideal setup right now.

If you have a home depot near you and can get the A-Maze-N Pellet Smoker (AMNPS) tray or tube that will help.  You would also need to pick up a bag of wood pellets for smoking.
The AMNPS uses pellets to produce perfect smoke with little to no hassle and no babysitting.  The tray can produce smoke for up to 12 hours without messing with it.  The tube can do 3 hours.

Go simple and successful on the seasoning and use Salt, Pepper, Garlic powder (NOT GARLIC SALT), Onion Powder, and Paprika.  Some people put brown sugar as well BUT it can burn up on you in some cases so for simplicity skip it... you can always sprinkle some in along with the seasoning once the meat is shredded later and no one will know the difference.

I think that you can maybe fit 2 ten pound pork butts in your MES 30.
I would say go with this configuration:

-foil pan on right side of smoker bottom most SMOKER rack
-some sort of ROASTING rack set in/on that foil pan that keeps meat elevated
-Pork Butt #1 on that roasting rack that is in/on the foil pan
-Pork Butt #2 on the next available SMOKER rack above Pork But #1
-Have the AMNPS producing smoke on the left hand side of the bottom SMOKER rack away from the meat so the upper pork butt can't drip into it
This means that your pork butt drippings will be caught in the foil pan for use later AND will keep your smoker from becoming a greasy mess.

-Take Pork Butt #3 and just set it in a foil pan uncovered and cook it in the oven like chefJJ says, this one won't have smoke flavor but with a good seasoning and cooked uncovered the entire time it will still be fantastic!

Have your smoker turned up ALL the way (275F). Know that at this temp with that much meat and that configuration the smoker cook will probably take 15-17 hours or more to finish both butts.  Whichever butt is catching the most heat will finish first.  I say don't worry about rotating and just let one finish and pull it out when it is read and let the other go until it is finished.
I also would recommend that you don't worry about wrapping to avoid adding more complexity to the mix.  Don't spritz, don't open the door unless you are adding more pellets (if using the AMNPS tube not tray) don't dance around it chanting, just let it cook until it finishes.

If you don't have a digital thermometer/meat probe get one and DON'T trust the MES built in meat thermometer/probe, they are ALWAYS off.

When your pork butts hit 205F internal temperature stab all over with a kabob skewer and if it goes in with no resistance then the meat is tender and ready.  Also you can see if you simply pull the bone right out, if so then it is ready.

Finally, THIS IS IMPORTANT!  Plan this so that the meat finishes cooking and you pull it out of the smoker 4-5 hours BEFORE you plan to eat.  When the meat comes out of the smoker you simply double wrap in foil and then wrap the butts in 3 bath towels and set them on the counter.  They will be piping hot 4-5 hours later when it is time to shred and serve.  First timers always doubt this advice and learn things the hard way when everyone is waiting around for hours to eat and are cranky because the meat still cooking and not done lol.

Phew that is a lot of info I've thrown at you lol.
Get prepared, get started far enough ahead of time, and you can come out looking like a rock star!


----------



## Otis54 (Oct 9, 2019)

I have the same smoker. Mine works fine. I doesn't produce the same smoke as others do. Use your water pan. Remember, load your chips from the side loader don't open the door during your smoke time. I smoke a 4+ pound pork shoulder at 225 until an internal temp of 180 then wrap until an internal temp of 200.Total smoke time right around 12 hours. Pull and rest. It turns out perfect. I rub the pork with 4-5 tablespoons of cheap mustard first. Then use my dry rub. I'll share the rub recipe with you if you want. Our small smoker will handle 4 of this size pork shoulders.


----------



## smokeysue72 (Nov 7, 2019)

ill take your rub recipe!


----------



## Otis54 (Nov 8, 2019)

smokeysue72 said:


> ill take your rub recipe!


 
Dry rub for a pork shoulder/butt of 4-5 pounds
2~tbsp. Chili powder.
2~tbsp. Paprika
1/4~tsp. Cayenne
1/2~tsp. Garlic powder
1/2~tsp. Onion powder
1/4~tsp. Cumin
1/4~tsp. Celery salt
1~tbsp sea or kosher salt
1~tbsp. freshly crushed pepper
2~tbsp's brown sugar
2 ~tbsp's white sugar

I put mine in a mason jar and shake it up to mix.

Here is a recipe I got somewhere? can't remember,  for a Carolina Vinegar sauce as well.
1~cup vinegar
1/4~ cup tomato paste + 1 tbsp.
2~tbsp's of brown sugar or to taste I add a bit more
1~tbsp fresh crushed pepper
1~ pinch of cayenne pepper

I hope you enjoy the recipe. It's my favorite for pulled pork.


----------

